# Map of BCV Floor Layout?



## 3kids4me (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi everyone - Does anyone know where I could find a detailed map of the BCV rooms?  There used to be one online ( http://www.mouseowners.com/BCVResortMap.html ) but now the site seems to no longer work, so when you try to click on the thumbnail it doesn't enlarge.  Thanks!


----------



## DVC Mike (Jan 16, 2016)

Do you mean these?


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes!  Thank you!  Did you get those from that site (and I just couldn't access) or are they elsewhere?  I really appreciate you posting them!


----------



## Pooh bears mom (Jul 30, 2016)

Mike
Can you please load the pictures for the room floors again.

Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

Pooh bears mom said:


> Mike
> Can you please load the pictures for the room floors again.
> 
> Thank you



Only the person who posted them can do that, and he hasn't been on TUG for nearly a month, so you may want to click on DVC Mike's blue user name and send him a message.

*I appears that his photo bucket account is password protected.


----------



## DVC Mike (Aug 1, 2016)

Pooh bears mom said:


> Mike
> Can you please load the pictures for the room floors again.
> 
> Thank you



https://dvcinfo.com/resort-informat...villas/parkinfo2go-maps-of-beach-club-villas/


----------

